# art update that I may actually update....possibly



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I'm not an ar-teest like the real artists on here but I do occasionally have time on my hands and like to whip something up.



















The most recent


----------



## laurachristine (Sep 24, 2012)

Very cool, I love the wolf one!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks^^^


Well. I'm stuck on guard duty...so I figured I'd show y'all my long, stupid, drawn out way of drawing....a random dude in a helmet 

Step one....creepy alien looking dude...









Step two.....creepy alien dude with outline of a helmet








Step three....creepy alien dude mostly erased








Step four...better details of the helmet








Step five....finish the pencil stuff








Step six... go over in pen and erase all the pencil stuff








Ta da!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You are such a show off! This is my artwork...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha. I don't have NEARLY the talent of the others on here haha. I just like to doodle


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey I just doodle, and you're 1,000 times better than me!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Well....I'm super disappointed by this one. Wasn't gonna post it but i figure i should post the failures as well as the accomplishments. Started out good but I just could not get the full profile laid out right. I think I changed the arms and body like 8 times before just dropping it and going over it all in pen.

Started out he would have had the bow drawn but I just could not get the arms today lol so I said screw it and just put a creeper robe on him :/

I think I'll go back and concentrate more on the upper profile in larger scale


I wanted to sorta work with getting symmetrical and proportionate with his face and head
















This is after failing like a hunnert times

























And then said just really screw it and kind of attacked it with my pen.


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Like the tribal illustrations!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks me too. Haha I love doing tribal. Favorite thing to design. But I'm trying to uh...branch out and expand my artistic abilities. Little I have. Lol and yeah its a slooow process. All the little details escape me.


Bu tribal is awesome...which is why I keep putting it on my body lol


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

You got some talent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

THIS. Is what I was going for. Much much happier with this even if a lot of detail is lost on my crappy phone lol


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I think... That its quite obvious... That I'm the good one here, with natural talent: 









You don't have to say anything .... I know, your all dumbfounded by my excellence.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^you're a natural!!!!
;P


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Well what started out as a really quick like 5 min attempt at this...










Ended up like this :/ 








maybe if I spent more time on it it would actually be semi passable.

I really gotta work on eyes. They're like my Achilles heel of drawing hahahahaha


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Since I butchered the last one so bad I decided to go back and concentrate on really making a realistic-ish eye. Now if only I could get each individual aspect of my drawings to just come together. grrrrrr


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The proportions are good in that one of the man . You have a good eye fir that. Look carefully at the eye and how it's a ball, in a socket. Have to draw what you really see instead of what you think eyes should look like.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you!^

I think you just hit the nail on the head haha. I get so focused on getting the details right that im not actually getting the concept of the object im trying to draw o_o haha....someday maybe. someday


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it is very hard to overcome out tendency to draw what we think something should be, as opposed to waht we actually see. try drawing things upside down. I mean, turn the photo you are drawing from upside down, then draw the shapes and lines exactly as you see "them" without knowing what "them " is.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ill definitely try the drawing upside down thing! if nothing else itll be interesting lol

well once again castle is stuck in a boring class....so castle is drawing random crap again lol

don't really know how this happened lol but i figured they were pretty okayishly kewlish haha








and just another wip attempt at a head....avoiding the eyes like the plague


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone is so good <3 I only draw... My little Pony xD


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha thanks. I think if I actually drew more I may have REAL talent but I just like to doodle when I have free time lol.
plus I get so OCD about getting things right and then they don't get right and then I say screw it and just rush it hahahahaha


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Omg the more I look at the random horse legs pictures the more inconsistency I see.

Must...resist...ocd....to go back and fix lol


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I really liked the drawing of Tyler Hoechlin. The outlining is really good, and you really have an eye for that. 

Now for the horse legs, kind of reminds me where I used to get stuck at a while ago. I started studying bone structure to help me understand where things would go. Make sure the bones are the same length in one leg as they are in the other. Figure out where joints are and understand where all the bones go and how they move rotate in the joints. Another thing is the joints bend in a way that is not round but to the point. I like to draw lines with circles, lines for straight bones and circles to represent a joint. For Example

I once made this picture to show general bones for drawing consideration. Click Here The hip stays in place while the shoulder blade moves. 

Good Skeleton reference

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

that definitely puts stuff into perspective haha...though I WAS doing this on the down low so I didn't get yelled at lol....and I also usually avoid horse stuff anyways hahaha


anywho....todays boredom products

just a quickie lol








and then I was like "ooooh I really want to draw a good one"
so this....its still a WiP cuz I need to figure out the angles for the Mohawk before I add more details


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

This one started out good...for some good details and that dang Mohawk....then I had a paper over it and the pen leaked through the paper onto this....hence the random spots. Lame.









got angry looking at the top helmet so I went over it in pen
















and I wanted to see if I could get a goodish replica of the flash drawing I did awhile ago from memory.....I failed roflmao I couldn't remember what angle he was at!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

whatchu talkin bout Willis? I aint obsessed with The Flash and Nightwing....theyre just like the most awesome-est super heroes EVER. HAHAHA

(don't mind his face...im not done with it yet lol)








(seriously.....it shouldn't be legal for Young Justice to make a cartoon character so awesome lol)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Finished-ish. Could definitely use more touch ups but I'm over it haha


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

got a new sketchbook....covered it in green zebra stripe duct tape.....so I had to break it in right?!?!

went back and redid---for like the 50th time....The Flash! 
Im a stickler for getting the DC comics right....but I named it the Barry Allen Flash....even though its actually a mix of Wally West and Barry Allen....oooooops


----------



## Kilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

The more you draw and the more often you draw the better you'll get.

I should draw more often  I get jealous of people's excellent drawings .


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Random baby dragon in the making








Don't mind the feet. I just whipped em up quick trying to get the whole picture out. I'm gonna go back and redo them eventually


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that would make a cool tattoo, with only the eye, (golden yellow) in color

oh, and yeah, what do you think about adding a hint of whiskers?

I see it as a cougar, not a cat, so if it is, put that black thingy they have on the edge of the muzzle. 
(look at me backseat drawing!)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

It is indeed! Haha no worries i love your critiques. 

I tried for whiskers....but just can't get the hang of it lol. Im really tempted to go back and work on it lore I just have to be careful not to let my OCD carry me away and over do it hahahaha

And yessss I would love love love to get this at a tattoo it would just be a matter of finding someone I trust enough to do it right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's a picture with thise black things


https://www.google.com/search?q=cou...s4KABA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=644&dpr=2


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Ooooh okay I see what you're talking about. I'll definitely work on that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry the lighting's really bad. My scanner crapped out so I had to take a picture of it with my phone hahaha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: does it look more cougar-y now? Lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

without a [email protected]! and the whiskers came off perfectly. why you worry so much? 

someone was saying "ride more, worry less". well, I say, "draw more, worry less".


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hahaha I always worry about the little stuff lol. But thanks!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Long time no post lol

Honestly though this is the first time in a very long while I've had time to draw lol


Little wip

(I hate hands. I hate hands. I hate hands.)

Hands are hard.

Like ridiculously so.

'Murica.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

And a dragon. Rawr.

(I got bored with it. Hence no scales lol)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Little sketch I did on leave.....haven't drawn in a while lol









Aaand of course its sideways and won't fix it...grrr


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Ugh. I hate hands too. What helps is if I just draw the palm, and then worry about the fingers later. For the fingers, I think of them like a fan, sort of spreading out from the palm. I also have to remember that the thumb is actually much lower than the fingers, and that fingers have joints. XD


----------

